# Tak mogłoby się przynajmniej wydawać



## kojustynka

Mam problem z pewnym wyrażeniem.
Jak można by powiedzieć po angielsku zdanie: *"Tak mogłoby się przynajmniej wydawać."*
Czy powiedzenie *"It was how it could seems"* jest poprawne? A może jest jakiś idiom?
Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc!


----------



## dreamlike

Nie jest poprawne, choćby przez "s" na końcu "seem".

_At least it would seem that..._


----------



## LilianaB

Could you provide the whole sentence in which you want to use it.


----------



## wolfbm1

Trochę stare pytanie. 
Wydaje mi się, że można by zdanie  *"Tak mogłoby się przynajmniej wydawać." *przetłumaczyć jako 'At least, so it would seem/appear.'


----------



## Polilotte

Dosłowne tłumaczenie: At least, it would seem like that. - chyba nie używane zbyt często. 
Inaczej powiedziane: "You would think that .... (depending on the context)


----------



## sonorous

Polilotte said:


> Dosłowne tłumaczenie: At least, it would seem like that. - chyba nie używane zbyt często.
> Inaczej powiedziane: "You would think that .... (depending on the context)



Wydaje mi się, że powinnaś użyć "nieużywane".


----------



## Polilotte

"nieużywane" jako przymiotnik pisane jest razem; tutaj użyte jest jako czasownik: "nie (jest) używane".


----------



## Amidala108

"At least that's what it could have seemed" albo "at least so it could seem"


----------

